
Why American Farmers Are Hacking Their Tractors with Ukrainian Firmware - MrJagil
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/xykkkd/why-american-farmers-are-hacking-their-tractors-with-ukrainian-firmware
======
crb002
I bet I know the Ukrainian contractor that released it. :p

It's a draconian security model, not there to fleece farmers. You want Tesla
style updates lobby Deere for them and they will invest in bringing it to
market.

